# Cigars For The Troops Herf Smokey Joe's?



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Ok so is anyone in the Seattle/PNW up for planning a herf at Smokey Joe's in Fife to gather some sticks up to be sent off to the troops? It would serve a good cause + a good reason to get together to smoke some cigars.

I will offer up the 1st 25 sticks & a 12 pack of Redman to be donated as well as take care of all the cost of postage getting them off to the guys here on CS who are doing the mailing of sticks overseas.

If interested sound off with what day/date would work for you.

I'd really like to see us put something together, a BOTL troop's bomb from the great *Left Coast*.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'M IN!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Just say when. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

It's "On like Donkey Kong!" I'm in for any Monday or Tuesday......Do we have a target number PPJ67?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

we going anywhere with this PPJ67?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> we going anywhere with this PPJ67?


Hope so if anyone else shows some interest.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I personally challenge the SJ Chronics to bring a measly five decent cigars to a pre determind herf to support the troops! I got my five plus lined up already.....Are you gorillas some non troop loving lilly livered bastages? :BS let's get with it here you guys! Remember, we are trying to support the guys sleeping in the sand away from their families for 12 to 14 months plus! let's show them we care! :tu


----------

